# Finale 25 problem (or is it Cubase...?)



## Woodie1972 (Dec 18, 2017)

A very strange thing happened when I did this midi-export of a piano score (short EIS-based exercises) from Finale 25 to Cubase 8.5. All of a sudden there are a lot of notes added to the bassline, which don't show up on screen or in the printed version, but are there in the midi file. I guess I accidentaly activated an arranger option or something, since the notes do fit in the harmony, but I don't know how and when this happened and neither do I know how to solve it... 
I'm a long time user of Finale, but I never encountered something like this before and it's really driving me crazy. I already checked the forums, but couldn't find anything similar to my situation. Did one of you also encounter a situation like this, and/or do you know how to roll it back?


----------



## wcreed51 (Dec 18, 2017)

Sounds like they're the keyswitch notes


----------



## Woodie1972 (Dec 19, 2017)

Maybe I was a bit unclear in my description, but no, it's not the keyswitches; the bassline I wrote is changed into something totally different. Actually it is based on the notes that are already there, therefore I think some arranger plug-in or something similar was activated.


----------

